# Happy Birthday Haunted Bayou



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## 2dragon (Aug 10, 2008)

Happy birthday to you, we'll drink with you soon,
At the next meeting, and ....sing to you too.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Yep, we seriously need to have a Scorpio girls drink and drink. LOL
Happy birthday dear friend, I hope you have a wonderful, wonderful day!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday HB!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Haunted Bayou!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Happy birthday, HB!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Oh oh oh...HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday HB, that really isn't fair you missed having a Halloween birthday by one day, lol. I hope you had a great one!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Haunti!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday dear Haunted Bayou!
Happy Birthday to you!

You may have missed Halloween, but you get to celebrate Day of the Dead and All Saints day, so party hardy.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey HauntedBayou...Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY....!!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday to ya!!!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you everybody for the nice birthday greetings.



Vlad said:


> Happy Birthday HB, that really isn't fair you missed having a Halloween birthday by one day, lol. I hope you had a great one!


Thank you for your sympathy...I always fuss at my mother for waiting until after midnight to have me. She always says, "but I went into the hospital on 10/31 but you just waited until 11/01" So I guess it is my fault I don't have a halloween birthday. 

It is cool, though. I always had Halloween and my birthday to look forward to and was sorting candy on my birthday every year.

Thanks again for the nice birthday wishes.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

* Happy Birthday Haunted Bayou!!! I hope you had a great day!! *


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thank you, Pretty Ghoul.


----------

